# Polycoat sublimation coating



## jmatson (Nov 11, 2011)

ok so i found this product called *Polycoat sublimation coating*

can i use that on License plates that i can buy here localy for 1.00 ea and coat them? would save few dollors 

Sublimation coating, sublimation polymer coating, coating sublimation


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Call them up and talk to Steve. I've never used that product, but I have used their polycoat transfer paper to do dye sub on cotton.

If you do try it, let me know how it works!


----------



## jmatson (Nov 11, 2011)

headfirst said:


> Call them up and talk to Steve. I've never used that product, but I have used their polycoat transfer paper to do dye sub on cotton.
> 
> If you do try it, let me know how it works!


Will do that. There is a place in town that I can get metal signs cheap. And this would be prefect if it works out


----------



## MastersCopy (Nov 4, 2011)

Have you heard of dyepress.com ?
They claim to have sprayable/brushable coatings for everything sublimate.
I have not found any info. on them good or bad.


----------

